# Really good, fun novel



## Smurf Mamita (Oct 2, 2004)

There's a book titled Persopelis by Marjane Satrapi. 

It's about a her when she was a young girl in Iran in the 1970's and 80's. It's an awesome book. It gives a lot of insight to the revolution that took place in Iran. It shows her growing up and everything. It's a graphic novel, but don't let the pictures fool you, there are some pretty serious issues discussed in the book. Definately a great book.


----------



## Tyson (Oct 2, 2004)

I just wanted to say I have a smurf avatar.


----------



## Smurf Mamita (Oct 3, 2004)

you are so lucky!! I love the Smurfs!!! 
They started calling me Mama Smurf at school because I'm short and one day I went to school in all blue...name has stuck ever since...**sigh**


----------



## Tyson (Oct 3, 2004)

I can't tell if you think that is bad or good?


----------



## Smurf Mamita (Oct 4, 2004)

Well, at least my nickname isn't like dwarf or midget or something dumb like that. It's different. It was almost Shortie, but thank god someone came up with Mama Smurf before shorty stuck. lol


----------



## blademasterzzz (Oct 11, 2004)

Dwarfs are cool!  :thumbl:


----------

